# I'm a Celebrity...................................



## ade (Aug 27, 2002)

More like I'm a has been............Somebody notice me!

What a pile of shit [smiley=toilet.gif]

Ade


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

and thats just Ant & Dec

Hopefully the whole lot will be wiped out in a freak accident along with the production team and any other cunts that bring such rubbish onto the TV


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

> and thats just Ant & Dec
> 
> Hopefully the whole lot will be wiped out in a freak accident along with the production team and any other cunts that bring such rubbish onto the TV Â


and I bring you....

Be an F1 driver, or whatever its called.... [smiley=toilet.gif]

never seen a more blatant 'plugging' and 'call our 0800 phone line' vehicle Â for Jordan, Exchange & mart, and all the other 2nd raters on it..!!

Oh yeah, Tiff Needell, 'used' to be an F1 driver.. hmmm..... so did that italian bloke with the big wallet...

shite program too !!
wont it be a surprise when the winner doesnt manage to qualify on the grid...

Still, it does give VBH a bit more airtime... Â :


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> I'm a Celebrity...................................


No you are not - fuck off -


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I'm a Minger - Kill me ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> I'm a Minger - Kill me


Now thats more like it


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

That said, Linda Barker can crawl through my rat infested tunnel any day.

Ooh, that lazy eye and nasal northern whine :-*


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

I think Linda's doing 'really, really well'
Jokes lost if you don't watch 'Changing Rooms'
Dogs & Logs & very long snogs
Jokes lost if you don't watch Alistair McGowan
Shit - where did my nose go (Daniella)
There's nose business like 'snose business!
'Boundary's a six if it don't bounce - hic
Phil ' who the fuck am I anymore?' Tuffnell
Fash 'swish, swish' the Bash
Toyah - why am I here - 'It's a Mystery' Wilcocks
Catalina - isn't that a region in Spain?
Sian - Spits & spots
Wayne - tap, tap tapping on Heaven's Floor - Sleep
& that annoying bloke from C St.....

...Im a celebatty ... get me the fuck outta here..AIIIIIIIIIIIIIt


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I had never watched an episode of im a celebrity before last night. I saw 30 min's of it last night. I realised very quickly I had not been missing anything.

What a pile of pure shit.. Napalm the fuckers and be done with it for fucks sake.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I think the show last year was really good, & watched most of them. However, this year it is pants, & I cannot stand watching it...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> That said, Linda Barker can crawl through my rat infested tunnel any day.
> 
> Ooh, that lazy eye and nasal northern whine Â :-*


There's something 'mature sexy' about her, isn't there?

But there's no fucking way she is decorating my bedroom (was going to say back passage fnnnnrrr etc)   .


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

"minor celebrity, get me a career"


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

It's really boring, they were arguing about sausages or something yesterday. I decided to switch off and go and watch my freezer defrost instead.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I see daniela westbrook has come out ! probably because u couldnt contact her dealer ;D


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Thing is, she was moaning that she missed her therapist/family etc or something.

That being so, WTF did she sign up for a show which involved her spending 2 weeks in the Jungle (sort of )

Silly cow should not be allowed back into the UK...


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> There's something 'mature sexy' about her, isn't there?


definately


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

She's a right old hag that westbrook tart. Blimey O'reilly - she is a MOOOOOOOOOOOSE


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> She's a right old hag that westbrook tart. Â Blimey O'reilly - she is a MOOOOOOOOOOOSE Â


Linda Barker isn't though. Nice n slutty


----------

